# Cargo Trailer Camper



## sleep (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought a 7x12 cargo trailer and hope to do a conversion. The main benefit I see is that it would blend into an urban surrounding better than an actual camper would making it easier to find places to park. Hopefully I can save enough money and collect enough supplies this winter to start in the spring.

Some Examples

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=42


----------

